# just some questions about lightroom cc 2018



## mantra (Oct 20, 2017)

hi
i have tried to find out more about the new lightroom version

i haven't yet installed , and i'm running the last v6 built (cc sub + photoshop)

about 2018 i have watched some video on you tube , official lightroom channel
like https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f7o8vMXhE68

but is this the new lightroom gui/interface ?
just because in some videos on this channel lightroom cc 2018 looks like 2015(version 6) and in others video it looks so weird

please don't tell to install ,i don't want to mess up lightroom cc 2015(version 6) for now

and for what i understood maybe adobe will release a Non cc version

well my english is not great so please ,try to understand me , just some informations.
i will appreciate it a lot

*ps* and i read that adobe have improved the lightroom cc 2018 performance deeply and dramatically

have a great day


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Oct 20, 2017)

There is no Lightroom CC2018. The successor of Lightroom CC2015 is called '*Lightroom Classic CC*', and there is a brand new application called '*Lightroom CC*' (no year designation). Very confusing, but that's the way it is. The video above is about that new 'Lightroom CC' application.


----------



## mantra (Oct 20, 2017)

JohanElzenga said:


> There is no Lightroom CC2018. The successor of Lightroom CC2015 is called '*Lightroom Classic CC*', and there is a brand new application called '*Lightroom CC*' (no year designation). Very confusing, but that's the way it is. The video above is about that new 'Lightroom CC' application.


Hi Johan 
thank you so much!
in short i can downlaod if i want lightroom classic cc ,but about the new features i read a better auto mask refine and the performance are really improvved?
thanks again , i really appreciate it ( and clean answer in easy english)


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Oct 20, 2017)

Yes, the local adjustment tools (Adjustment Brush, Radial Filter, Graduated Filter) always used a mask. That's how they work locally. But now you can 'fine tune' this mask with the new Range Mask option in Lightroom Classic. That works very well and very fast. And you can sync it over different images, even when the images are not identical but just similar! That is because the range gets recalculated for each image.


----------



## mantra (Oct 20, 2017)

JohanElzenga said:


> Yes, the local adjustment tools (Adjustment Brush, Radial Filter, Graduated Filter) always used a mask. That's how they work locally. But now you can 'fine tune' this mask with the new Range Mask option in Lightroom Classic. That works very well and very fast. And you can sync it over different images, even when the images are not identical but just similar! That is because the range gets recalculated for each image.


hi
i will find the new features on youtube or in the Queen 's blog
thanks


----------



## mantra (Oct 22, 2017)

JohanElzenga said:


> There is no Lightroom CC2018. The successor of Lightroom CC2015 is called '*Lightroom Classic CC*', and there is a brand new application called '*Lightroom CC*' (no year designation). Very confusing, but that's the way it is. The video above is about that new 'Lightroom CC' application.


Hi 
just my last question ,Lightroom Classic CC needs subscription (like photoshop cc & lighroom cc 2015)  or should I buy it like lighroom 6?
thanks


----------



## Jim Wilde (Oct 22, 2017)

You cannot buy a perpetual license for LR Classic, it's subscription-only.


----------



## RobOK (Oct 22, 2017)

mantra said:


> i haven't yet installed , and i'm running the last v6 built (cc sub + photoshop)



If you are already on the subscription model, I don't see any downside of going to the new version of Classic. That is what I dd. Maybe someone else sees a risk.


----------



## Diarmuid (Oct 22, 2017)

If you are already on the Photography Plan that previously gave you access to LR6 and Photoshop but which now gives you LR Classic, Photoshop CC 2018 and 20GB of cloud storage with Lightroom CC is there an option to switch to the Lightroom Plan for the same price i.e. £9.98? I am not a big photoshop user but could really use the 1TB storage. Sorry if this is a daft question but I'm very new to this.


----------



## clee01l (Oct 22, 2017)

Diarmuid said:


> is there an option to switch to the Lightroom Plan for the same price i.e. £9.98? I am not a big photoshop user but could really use the 1TB storage.


There are three offerings from Adobe.

The Photography Plan w/20 GB at the original price but now including PSC,LRCC and LR Classic.
The Photography Plan as above but with storage beginning at 1TB for ~£10 per month per TB in addition to the original  price.

The LightroomCC plan: *Only* LRCC and 1TB of storage for £9.98.  With this plan you do not get PSCC or LR Classic


----------



## Diarmuid (Oct 22, 2017)

Thanks for your reply. I will try out the 20GB CC offering tomorrow, see how I get on and take it from there.


----------

